# Sappy Walnut



## myingling (Jun 27, 2015)

Some sappy walnut I got from todd @EastmansWoodturning ,,,Finally got some dried enough to turn some pots ,,, realy like looks of this
3 1/4 glass - glass calls matching strikers


down below couple black ash burl left dyed green stabilized copper - glass
right stabilized 3 1/4 glass - glass

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 8


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Jun 27, 2015)

Very Nice Mike

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 27, 2015)

beautiful pots mike

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 27, 2015)

Is Kevin playing with the levers again? I don't see the photos.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Jun 27, 2015)

Very Nice Mike! I like using sappy walnut
Curt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TMAC (Jun 27, 2015)

Really nice work Mike.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 27, 2015)

The green Ash burl almost look like a buckeye or something. Nice looking stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Jun 28, 2015)

@gman2431 yea comes out looking different green buckeye burl got it own look also one just finished up

green buckeye burl






 
Thanks


----------



## Kevin (Jun 28, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Is Kevin playing with the levers again? I don't see the photos.



I don't see them either. He's using an image hosting site which I have no control over. They don't show on some computer which is why I ask members to learn to upload their images to our server. It's pretty frustrating but what can I do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Jun 28, 2015)

@Kevin ,,,,,,that work ?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 28, 2015)

Good looking pots Mike . The BAB steals the show. Two sets of pics show up for me .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 28, 2015)

That worked. Those are absolutely fabulouso.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 28, 2015)

myingling said:


> @Kevin ,,,,,,that work ?



Yes that works all right. Awesome calls. 

Thar green burl camo looking call is one of the prettiest I've ever laid eyes on. Whoever ordered that one is gonna be super stoked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 29, 2015)

For calling the rare green turkey. Gary

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

